# Platte über RAID-Controller mounten



## Janosz (5. Oktober 2005)

Ich lese hier viel über RAID-Systeme aber leider gehts meistens nur um das Problem des RAID's an sich, ich habe jedoch folgendes Problem:

Da mein Motherboard viel zu alt ist und ich eine größere Platte (250GB) in mein existierendes Linuxsystem einbinden wollte, habe ich mir einen PCI RAID-Controller gekauft nun habe ich das Problem, dass der Controller und die Platte beim booten erkannt werden aber ich leider keine Ahnung habe wie ich die Platte mounten kann, weder hda, hdb oder sda, hat funktioniert und ich weiss jetz nicht wo ich die Platte finden kann.

Da es sich nur um einen Fileserver handelt läuft nur ein Commandozeilen-Linux von Slackware (Version kann ich leider nicht genau sagen) hab beim googeln leider auch nix gefunden was mir weiterhilft.

Die Platte ist bereits auf ext3 formatiert und enthält schon Daten ich muss jetzt nur wissen wie ich sie einbinden kann.

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe, falls ich entscheidende Daten vergessen habe bitte nachfragen.


----------

